# The 'Can we clear the air' thread has been moved.  Why?



## zora (Mar 14, 2005)

I know people were getting heated but why can't you just let folks iron issues out and legitimately clear the air.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 14, 2005)

I moved it off the forum because people were starting to talk about members who aren't here anymore and that's not the point of that thread. Once people start "passing the popcorn" and insulting other members on the thread, (which is what happened), the conversation is pretty much done. What issues are left to iron out, by the way? It was fine, but members need to keep personal issues off the threads. We ask it continually and pray that people finally try to meet that request.


----------



## Kalani (Mar 14, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I moved it off the forum because people were starting to talk about members who aren't here anymore and that's not the point of that thread. Once people start "passing the popcorn" and insulting other members on the thread, (which is what happened), the conversation is pretty much done. What issues are left to iron out, by the way? It was fine, but members need to keep personal issues off the threads. We ask it continually and pray that people finally try to meet that request.




Oh, okay. I wondered what happened. The thread was doing pretty good for a while there. I was impressed. Thats too bad that members started coming under attack.
I don't like that whole "pass the popcorn" thing. Just when high school seems like a distant memory, I re-visit the same attitudes in my adult life. Oh well, C'est la vie!


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 14, 2005)

I saw it was moved and wondered about it.  Last time I saw it it was fine.  I figured some people must have started fighting about something. Again.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 14, 2005)

UmSumayyah said:
			
		

> I saw it was moved and wondered about it. Last time I saw it it was fine. I figured some people must have started fighting about something. Again.


I wonder too because everything seem fine this morning around 7am when I was on it.  Then when I got to work at 8am, it was gone.  But it may have been for the best that the mods moved it so there won't be any further trouble on this forum.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 14, 2005)

UmSumayyah said:
			
		

> I saw it was moved and wondered about it.  Last time I saw it it was fine.  I figured some people must have started fighting about something. Again.



Yes, it started to get personal. And the minute a third party comes in with "pass the popcorn," it's pretty much done. So sorry, ladies!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Mar 14, 2005)

I thought it was going well too...I hope there wasn't a problem that people were wanting to know who the banned members were.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 14, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> I thought it was going well too...I hope there wasn't a problem that people were wanting to know who the banned members were.



People already know who was banned. Another dispute started between two other members, and it was time to end the thread. In the future, to keep threads open, the best thing for members to do is to take personal disputes to pm. We can't let it stay out on the open forums.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Mar 14, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> People already know who was banned. Another dispute started between two other members, and it was time to end the thread. In the future, to keep threads open, the best thing for members to do is to take personal disputes to pm. We can't let it stay out on the open forums.


I know people know NOW that 3 members were banned, but I think many didn't know before that thread.  Anyway, I must have missed the dispute between the 2 members...just out of curiosity (if you can say) will those 2 also be banned?


----------



## pebbles (Mar 14, 2005)

No, they will not. It's just a misunderstanding that can be cleared up privately.


----------



## Kalani (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow! I didn't even know anyone was banned at all. Man, I'm clueless!


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm over in the clueless club with you.


----------



## Kalani (Mar 14, 2005)

UmSumayyah said:
			
		

> I'm over in the clueless club with you.




Oh, good! It was starting to get a little lonely over here.


----------



## senimoni (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll join LOL. I spend too much time in the hair care forum to have a clue what is going on.


----------



## Covagirlm (Mar 14, 2005)

banned............ 


off of a hair forum.. 

wow


----------



## pebbles (Mar 14, 2005)

Covagirlm said:
			
		

> banned............
> 
> 
> off of a hair forum..
> ...



It happens.


----------



## lisatamika (Mar 14, 2005)

Covagirlm said:
			
		

> banned............
> 
> 
> off of a hair forum..
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## Country gal (Mar 14, 2005)

I started that thread so we could clear the air. I just would like for us to be harmonious again. I don't know what happended after I logged off last night. It seemed everyone was being real cool about it.  I do apologize to anyone that was offended by something I said.


----------



## TigerLily (Mar 15, 2005)

It didn't have anything to do with you, sbaker.


----------



## Country gal (Mar 15, 2005)

TigerLily said:
			
		

> It didn't have anything to do with you, sbaker.



Thanks, Tiger. I mean in general. I think that thread was good at bringing to light the ways were interpret stuff on the board.


----------



## zora (Mar 15, 2005)

I was the one who mentioned popcorn, but it was just a joke.  I really hope that was not the reason it was closed.  I've seen so many popcorn references for threads that were harmless.


----------



## SVT (Mar 15, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> I know people were getting heated but why can't you just let folks iron issues out and legitimately clear the air.



I think the topic question has been answered.


----------

